# Seasonal allergies



## RSTY802510 (Mar 16, 2012)

I get seasonal allergies Bad, but I don't always have allegra and stuff like that. Is there any home remedys that can help this?


----------



## dprogram (Mar 17, 2012)

I was just going to post something like this. I'm so miserable. Anything cheaper than allegra? Coricidan is always awesome if you want to get rid of your cold AND trip.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Mar 17, 2012)

dprogram said:


> I was just going to post something like this. I'm so miserable. Anything cheaper than allegra? Coricidan is always awesome if you want to get rid of your cold AND trip.


I've taken certizen and acouple other ones but most don't do the job. And then I still feel like shit. I wanna know if there's any herbal recipes or some shit.


----------



## Ekstasis (Mar 17, 2012)

You can try to get some honey from the area you are in. Take a little a couple times a day. Not the fake processed honey, the real stuff that is raw. May not be the best for traveling because of different flowers regionally.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ekstasis said:


> You can try to get some honey from the area you are in. Take a little a couple times a day. Not the fake processed honey, the real stuff that is raw. May not be the best for traveling because of different flowers regionally.


Thanks for the tip.


----------

